# UK citizenship application - referees question



## Lauren_999 (Jan 18, 2011)

Hi all

It's been awhile since I've been here, but the group was so helpful with my other Visa queries I thought I'd come back to clarify info as I'm now applying for UK citizenship/naturalisation after living here for six years.

When it comes to referees, I can't seem to pick apart the requirements. I know I need two, but does one of them HAVE to be a "professional" from the list (e.g. doctor, bank worker, teacher, police officer, etc)? 

I've got two willing referees who:

Are 25 years+
UK citizens
Have known me 3 years+
Are not relatives

Thanks

p.s. Sorry if this is covered extensively already - the search function didn't provide much help!


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Only one referee must be a professional person.


----------



## Lauren_999 (Jan 18, 2011)

OK - thank you! 

Any chance that you know if the retired version of these professions (e.g. a retired head master) would qualify?

Thanks!
L


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Yes, retired person is eligible.


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

Agree with Joppa... retired professionals qualify.

One of my referees was a retired Civil Servant (husband's former work colleague). He simply completed his personal details (name and home address) and specified what profession he was in - i.e. he gave the name of the last department he worked in prior to leaving the Civil Service.

No further questions were asked.


Good luck to you and congratulations on making it to naturalisation!


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

But do ask your potential referee first that they agree to act as one, as Home Office often but not invariably contact them about the applicant.


----------

